# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  Osijek i Vukovar, predavanje "Razvoj svijesti od bebe do odraslosti"

## saška

*Besplatno* predavanje Centra osobne moći

u GISKO-u, Osijek, *15.11.2012*. *u 17.30h,*

u Gradskoj knjižnici u Vukovaru* 29.11.2012. u 17h*

Tema predavanja: Razvoj svijesti od bebe do odraslosti.

Predavačica Gorana Radetić, dobro došli!


Više o besplatnom predavanju potražite na:
http://www.centarosobnemoci.com/pred...me-predavanja/

----------

